# RY Models 1:20 EBT caboose #28



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Earlier this week I picked up the Rich Yoder Models EBT caboose which was ordered as soon as the rumors of the project turned into a public announcement of availability. 

These models are being painstakingly built by Geoff Ringlé for RY Models in small batches so that he can retain a semblance of sanity. It is clear that there is far more than a hundred hours of hand assembly, fabrication, and painting in every model. I paid to have light weathering applied as a custom finish which probably added at least another few hours because Geoff is such a fanatic for detail. 

Although the level of detail provided on this model is not everyone's cup of tea, it fits one of our strategies in large scale purchases; fewer pieces, but the highest level of prototype fidelity that can be achieved within an amount of money that does not approach the US national debt, or adversely impact SWMBO's yarn purchases. I will not deny that this is an expensive piece. 
That said, it is without doubt the most accurate [within the limits of my reference material] model of EBT #27 / #28 I have ever seen. I do know that Rich and Geoff made multiple trips to the EBT to take measurements and photos to validate the dimensions shown on various published drawings (which did not match). The model is accurately detailed inside, out, and underneath within the limits of the materials available and a design that allows the caboose to be handled by humans AND run on a 1:20.3 layout. 
Since the car is double sheathed I was unable to determine if the framing in the side and end walls matches the prototype. The sides, ends, roof, and cupola are fabricated from scribed sheet styrene that has been wet sanded to simulate wood. I believe this helps move the car from a "glass case" model to one that can be run outside without fear of mild exposure to the elements.
The caboose has a brass frame with complete underbody detail. The trucks are cast brass EBT Vulcan trucks with working elliptical (leaf) springs. This is the same truck used on the RYM EBT hoppers with different springs. The couplers are Accucraft 1:32 working knuckles operated by hand made brass Carmer lift bars. 
The roof covering simulates the soldered seem metal paneled roof that was originally applied to the cabooses. For many years, the metal roof was covered by several layers of asphalt sealant and appeared as a smooth roof. During the FEBT restoration, the original panels were exposed and a record of the panels sizes and layout was recorded. Geoff used this information in the construction of the model. 


Basswood is used for the platform deck, step treads and roof walkways to allow for proper weathering of a wood surface that had significant wear patterns. The details on the end, railings, grabs, and ladders are hand formed brass. There are opening platform doors that permit interior viewing. 

The full interior detailing included cupola seats and a brake pipe pressure gage, storage lockers, benches / storage cabinets, toilet, coal stove, tongue and grove sheathed walls, ceilings and floor, interior window trim, and window sashes and glass.
To allow access for placing figures, the cupola is removable, and the triple wall styrene superstructure can be removed from the frame for access to cabin interior for additional detailing. The partitions, lockers, seats and stove remain attached to floor.
The caboose is painted with a red body, black roof and black under frame. Exterior window sashes are dark green. The ladders, railings, grabs, poling pockets, cut levers, angle cocks and glad hands detailed in black. The model is lettered with white numerals and the acorn herald. In addition, I had light in service weathering added.
This is an excellent complement to the RY Models #14 or #15, or even the Accucraft #12.
In summary, a superb model with a price to match, but given what it represents in the modeling art, an excellent value for the money. 
I understand that a very few of the limited production of 20 models are still available. Check the web site: ==> http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_ebt.htm , click on the reservation information link on the page.






































The photos above are the production model I picked up. The detailed weathering is quite evident in these shots. We took the photos outside on Thursday afternoon. I will get a photo of the under body when we get decent weather here in VA; need more sun light.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Still waiting for mine. . .


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for a great review, its one of the finest model I have seen. if you are looking for the best, Go no farther, here it is.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Looks like an obvious choice for Accucraft or Bachmann to make in plastic, Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bachmann already did it in the old "non Spectrum" product line. 

I am not convinced they would sell enough to make it pay...not like the D&RGW long caboose. Hope I am wrong.


----------

